# Questions about hosting a show?



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

We havn't ever hosted a show at my barn but we were thinking about it. The owner said it is so much organizing but I think it would be ok. It would just be a schooling show so it wouldn't be too expensive. My thoughts are tis so far
-our rings are surrounded be the fields the horses live in, and it is mostly fenced off with electric fencing. We have a average sized sand ring, a sand lunge ring, and a huge grass ring. We could fence off a small part of the field for a warm up ring, and use the sand ring for beginner and novice divisions while the others practice jumping and working on the course in the grass ring, then for the other divisions we could use the grass ring.
-I don't know where to order ribbons but we can figure it out
-we could have a bbq and sell stuff like that
-we could use our music booth for registration
I can't think of anything else right now other than organizing the classes. If you know anyhting about organizing shows plz tell.


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

hi, well first of all organizing shows are a lot of work but so worth it!!!

heres a couple of things to think about
*find a judge well in advance 
*release of liability- standard on all entry forms
*trailer parking area
*medical persons present just in case
*ribbons / prizes
*make it FUN for everyone 
*do as much as you can earleri- shows have a way of sneeking up on you so the night before you still have a lot to do!
*numbers for riders


these are just a couple.... lol have fun and good luck!


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

Ok it's been a while since I thought about this but my friend and I were disgussing it today. It would be a simple schooling show. These are our ideas for classes:
beginner-walt trot equitation, walk trot hunter, walk trot canter equitation

novice-hunter hack, equitation on the flat, hunter over fences(4 jumps), equiation over fences(2 jumps)

green horse-walk trot, walk trot canter, 2 jumps( 1'3" x)

Short stirrup- equitation on the flat, hunter hack, equitation over fences, hunter over fences

low hunter-equitation on the flat, hunter hack, equ. over fences, hunter over fences 

open hunter- hunter hack, equ, on the flat, hunter over fences, equ. over fences

open jumper- gamblers choice, fault and out, open jumper

bareback- wt, wtc, 2 fences

I got lazy and didnt feel like spelling stuff. Tell me what you think of these!

Also, we were wondering where you get ribbons from. And because you have to have like special insurance and I don't think the owner does, if we could just have all competitors to sign the waivers that we usually give out to new riders. I think thats all I will add more if I an remember it.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

* Screams "DONT DO IT! *NEVER*!" *


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

ok then, anyone have any helpful ideas or opinions?


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

come on ppl I need some help with this!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I stand by my original suggestion :wink: but...

If you really want to do it, always consider renting a venue. Our 4-H club rents the Fairgrounds every year. It's commonly used for horse shows so you get a better turn out usually. Plus, the entry fees and other fund raisers tend to pay for the rental and then some. 

If you have to do it at your place, evaluate the parking situation beforehand. Its scarry how fast your space will fill up with trucks and trailers. This is usually the biggest problem.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been a part of organizing a few shows and then was the Show Secretary for another. Some tips:

Ribbons: Hodges Badges http://www.hodgesbadge.com/ Excellent product, excellent customer service. Do you also want prizes for high-point or anything?

Judge(s): Arrange EARLY (as suggested - like months and months early) and create a signed contract. You may need to pay for their transportation and hotel. Also, you should have a designated person to assist the judge during the show. Someone who's friendly and personable, but also who knows when to shut up and let the judge do their thing! They can take notes for the judge during classes (if requested), be a communication link between the judge and show committee (so the judge knows when to do what and where), and bring them lunch.

Parking: You'll need lots of car & trailer parking. Make signs/use cones for no-parking areas.

BBQ/Food: Don't do it! Or just hire it out (even a coffee booth). You won't make much (if any) profit and it's a ton of work. And you need to have someone manning the food booth all day. Sub-contract or you could have small things available for purchase at the registration office (bottled water/candy). But again, you probably won't make any profit. Or, contact your local 4-H, they may want to run a food booth as a fund raiser (they could get the food donated so they actually _would_ make a profit).

Restrooms: If the people are eating food, they're gonna be poopin!  Do you have the facilities to handle all the extra restroom traffic?

What if it Rains: I won't know what type of weather you have, or what season you're planning this show for, if it could possibly rain, it will. Do you have a large area where exhibitors and horses can stand undercover? We used our local fairgrounds onetime (like Tim mentioned) and it was VERY convenient and had all amenities that we needed...but it was quite pricey and cut into our profits a lot.

I can't think of much else right now. Do you have any other specific things you were pondering over?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

tim said:


> * Screams "DONT DO IT! *NEVER*!" *


I really tend to agree with Tim on this. Equina has some wonderful tips on the ins and outs of wht you need but to me it is just an insurance nightmare waiting to happen! what if someone is seriously injured or if there is a truck accident on the property??? Do you have the correct type of insurance to cover the property and yourself as the organiser of this type of event?? Normal liability insurance DOES NOT cover shows and events so that can get very costly and usually the risk and cost out wiegh the profit. :shock: Just my 2cents worth.


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

We have an area for trailer parking, an outhouse for the washroom, we have coaches that would be the judges, an area for a warm up ring, a sand ring that we would use for novice, beginner, and green horse divisions, and a large grass ring for everything else. And if there was a truck accident on our property, would we be in trouble for it> If its someone elses car then why would we be charged? Also, just having a waiver signed for the riders, is that ok? Then if somebody falls off there horse they have signed an agreement to not sue us. 
So so far we have these planned out:
-trailer parking
-judges
-classes
-equipment


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

ox-tuff_rider-xo said:


> We have an area for trailer parking, an outhouse for the washroom, we have coaches that would be the judges, an area for a warm up ring, a sand ring that we would use for novice, beginner, and green horse divisions, and a large grass ring for everything else. *And if there was a truck accident on our property, would we be in trouble for it*> If its someone elses car then why would we be charged? *Also, just having a waiver signed for the riders, is that ok? Then if somebody falls off there horse they have signed an agreement to not sue us. *
> So so far we have these planned out:
> -trailer parking
> -judges
> ...


The land is private property not a state road so yes you would be liable if there is a truck accident (the insurance company of the person at fault will sue the property owner to recover their losses).

A Waiver for riders is not worth the paper it is written on if someone gets hurt :shock: ....... I know that it is frustrating but you really should get legal advise BEFORE you let anyone host a show on the property. Maybe a very good idea to talk with your insurance company to clarify what WILL be covered on your current insurance :lol: 

Check out these few things and if they give you the go ahead, go for it....... just make sure that you are not going to end up in jail or without a farm because of something as silly as not asking the question :wink: [/b]


----------

